# Dissatisfied with current Samsung DirecTV Ready TV setup



## csf97

We've been DirecTV customers for a very long time. We recently moved, and stayed with DirecTV. 

We brought the same DVR's we had at the old house to the new one. We have an HR34 "Genie" and an HR24. 

When the new dish was installed at the new house, we also bought a new Samsung DirecTV ready TV.

The new Samsung TV is in our den, so it's the one we watch most frequently. 

It takes it several aggravating minutes to start up as it displays a "connecting to RVU Server" message

Once it starts up changing channels and accessing the guide is PAINFULLY slow. Rewind and fast forward are almost unusable. 

I was wondering if anyone else with a Samsung DirecTV ready tv has had a better experience, or is it just the technology is this poor?

Is there anything I can check or do to try to improve the situation before I call DirecTV for permission to move one of the DVR's to the den? or is there a better solution?

Thanks for any info / advice!


----------



## stvcmty

Is the Samsung a 4k TV?
If it is, you could get a 4k genie standalone client for the Samsung; the standalone client has the advantage of getting software updates from DIRECTV. If it is not a 4k TV, then you can get a standalone client, a receiver, a DVR, or use one of your current DVR's. (If all you have is the HR34 and HR24, getting a H25 for the Samsung would keep you under 8 tuners).

If you stop using the DIRECTV feature built into the TV, tell DIRECTV so they do not charge you for having it active as a client for your Genie.

If you want to use the DIRECTV feature built into the TV, you may have a networking problem. How is the TV connected to the Genie? Is there a DECA between the TV's Ethernet port and the coax used by DIRECTV, or is there Ethernet from the TV into your home network? If an installer set it up, there should be a DECA for just the TV. You can start a MOCA test to see if there is a signal strength problem causing poor communication between the TV and the HR34.

And, of course the elephant in the room is the HR34. Clients are faster on HR44's. So if you have the protection plan and your genie is making noises that could be the hard drive dying it might be time to call and ask for an equipment swap and hope you get a HR44 or HR54.

If it were me and the Samsung was a 4k TV, I would get a C61k standalone client. If it is just a HDTV, I would put the genie in the room with the Samsung and if there were a 3rd TV in the house I would get a H25 for it.

Also, you do not need permission to move a DVR/client/receiver. As long as it stays at the service address and you don't break a DIRECTV box, you can put it wherever you want. If you make modifications and a tech has to come out to trouble shoot the cost will probably come out of your pocket.


----------



## Beerstalker

What model Samsung TV do you have?

In my experience this is most likely caused by the HR34. I'm betting that if you can manage to get DirecTV to replace the HR34 with an HR44 or HR54 that you will see a significant increase of speed and reliability on the RVU TV. My parents have two UN32F5500 TVs and I find the RVU client on them to be about on par with my HR24s at home as far as their response, other than a slightly longer delay when you first turn the TV on. Guide and trick play work fine, but I will admit they are slightly slower reacting than the C41 clients.


----------



## smd

I agree with the other posters - its likely the HR34. I had an HR34 and a Samsung 4K TV set up as an RVU client. Everything from changing channels to scrolling through the guide on the Samsung was extremely slow. It was taking almost ten seconds just to change a channel. I used the online chat feature to discuss the issue with DirecTV customer service and after some questions they asked (like how full HR34's hard drive was, etc), they shipped me a new HR44 and a box with a pre-printed shipping label to send the HR34 back to them. The difference in speed between the HR44 and the HR34 is like night and day. If you have been a long time customer, that should help - it did with me.


----------



## dpeters11

While there certainly is a difference in speed with the 44, including rvu, I would still say to get an actual directv client or receiver. It being built into the TV makes me nervous, as there will be a point where Samsung won't update it. We don't know what the future holds.

And you don't need permission to move receivers. Just don't move the power inserter. If you just have the 34, a hr24 and rvu, you won't run into some of the issues that can happen.


----------



## inkahauts

My folks recently got a Samsung 4K and have it hooked up to a hr44 and it's as fast as any stand alone client I have used. I have zero issues with it the couple times I've gone over and played with it. The previous tv had a client so I figured I'd test the difference and see if I could tell easily and frankly, the built in is as good from what I can tell. But I can't imagine how slow it'd be if they have an HR34. Just no way I'd do that with an HR34.


----------



## Rich

I have no problems with my Sammy 4K. 

Rich


----------



## CuttySnark

Here's the truth. As with all electronics, consistent performance will be hit or miss regardless of product. If something isn't up to your liking then try something different. If I was in your situation the end game would be try getting a c61k instead of RVU and if that doesn't work swap out the hr34 with an hr44 or hr54 (swap out non customer affecting equipment and then if all else fails swap out the thing with the hdd.) Your best bet to do so is to escalate to tech support and request a technician after going through troubleshooting.


----------



## Beerstalker

I recommend the opposite. Change out the hr34 with an hr44 or hr54 first. The hr34 is known to be much more sluggish when used with RVU clients.

If he does that and is still unhappy with the response of the Samsung TV then he can try a genie client.

Doing it this way could also save him a 2 year agreement. Replacing the HR34 with a newer model should not require a new agreement, assuming you can get it replaced as defective. Getting a new genie mini client and activating it does require a new commitment.


----------



## inkahauts

Running a Samsung SUHD 4K off a 44 is actually very good from what I have seen. That HR34 makes all clients slow no matter what the client is. It needs to go first IMHO.


----------

